# Paypal and Bank of America



## Korngod (Jan 3, 2009)

I figured since alot of you guys on here deal with paypal and some of you may be with Bank of America this would be a good place to ask this. I recently sold something on ebay and the buyer sent me the money to my paypal, and it tranfers to paypal fine. I then immediately withdrew it to my bank, and as of now, paypal is claiming the transaction has been complete, however it isnt showing up in my checking account with Bank of America. I got into a chat with an employee from Bank of America and they said the issue was out of their hands (she mentioned something about it being an Automated Clearing House Transaction, whatever that is ) and she gave me a number to call about that, which I cant call until tomorrow morning. I was wondering if any of you had a similar problem, or if its not even a problem and i need to maybe wait a few more days or something?


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2009)

When I transfer from Paypal to my bank(Capital One), it takes a couple of days.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 3, 2009)

does it say completed on paypal before it actually does go through?


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, it did for me.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

The normal transfer time from PayPal to Bank is usually 4-5 days. For me (TD Banknorth) it takes the full 5 days.

Make good use of this lesson as it got me in a HUGE amount of debt (-$500)


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 3, 2009)

it's taken up to a week for me


----------



## Korngod (Jan 3, 2009)

ok cool, i was hoping no problems would happen. ill wait a few days and see what goes on. thanks for the replies!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wait. Its something new (as in last 6 months or so) with PP. It clears PayPals system very fast then waits around in limbo before you banks clears it into your account. I nearly shat myself when that first happened to me.


----------



## AZ7 (Jan 3, 2009)

PayPal and banks clearing houses sometimes don't play nice with each other. I have had some transactions take 2, 4, & 5 days (doing transfers from PayPal to the same bank I have linked up). I said screw that and got the PayPal debit card to use the funds right away rather than transferring. This is a great option assuming your not having to pay by checks and e-checks.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 3, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Just wait. Its something new (as in last 6 months or so) with PP. It clears PayPals system very fast then waits around in limbo before you banks clears it into your account. I nearly shat myself when that first happened to me.



yea i figured that may have been what happened.




AZ7 said:


> PayPal and banks clearing houses sometimes don't play nice with each other. I have had some transactions take 2, 4, & 5 days (doing transfers from PayPal to the same bank I have linked up). I said screw that and got the PayPal debit card to use the funds right away rather than transferring. This is a great option assuming your not having to pay by checks and e-checks.



can you deposit cash straight to paypal somehow? I would just use them as my bank in that case.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I fucking hate paypal. Fuck them.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 4, 2009)

When I transfer funds from Paypal to my Bank of America account, it usually takes about 3 business days, even though Paypal says the transaction is complete.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 7, 2009)

yea i got my money, i figured it would take as long as it actually did, it just freaked me out that paypal cleared it before it was actually in my bank.


----------

